# Masterplan



## evildmguy (Jul 24, 2009)

Masterplan continues to get better and better.  

Masterplan

Version 6.1 was just released yesterday and now it's expandable.  Taking advantage of that, I wrote a program to do dice rolling within it.  It's the same as the WotC version they have online.  

I also created a program to pull information from the compendium so I could import all of the monsters into it!  I now have 2500 monsters or so and 1200 or more tiles!  It's awesome!  

It's a great product and it's free!  So, check it out!  

edg


----------



## Gorok (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking good!

A question about the supplemental program which allows data to be pulled from the compendium:  How is it used?  I uninstall the .dll file fom this file into my main Masterplan directory, and a new option to run the application.  However, there are only two options, one to open up the compendium in a web browser, and the other to open up a .xml file.  How is the data exported from the compendium into the Masterplan program?

Thanks!


----------

